# First firing:



## DONNZ (May 1, 2012)

Not handy with electrical things but had things I could sell to buy a kiln. Things I no longer use.
So I did.
And ordered a Paragon Q11A on Apr. 26. Got it on the 30th. (Please allow 2 to 4 weeks delivery) Can't complain about that. 
Now I see why they can sell for a lower price, minor cosmetic imperfections. 

Read the instructions, dusted the insides using canned air. It's gentle, just don't shake the can before using. Shake it after using and let it rest. 
Took it to the garage and used the clean and run method, three times. They don't clean them at the factory. 

Firing: Gentle brake in. 

3:15 starting time going up every 15 minutes.
LOW - from 3:15 to 3:30 - 250º (moisture removal) 
1: 3:45 - 400º
2: 4:00 - 650º
MED: 4:15 - 900º
4: 4:30 - 1200º
5: 4:45 - 1500º
At 4:45 to 5:20 on HIGH it hit 1850º
5:20 back down to 5, still holding at 1850º
5:30 down to MED, starting to drop
5:40 OFF

Turned off the lights and let it cool all night. Scrap or crucible? I so want to peek. 

PS: In the package was a wiring diagram. One even I can follow. I can scan if there is a need. I'm sure this will also work using a PID, thermal block and a K type thermal probe.


----------



## butcher (May 1, 2012)

WOW, great job, I cannot wait to see the picture of the melted gold in your dish.

Thank you for the posts on this project, keep up the good work.

I like the potters wheel, with that nice adjustable gear box.
now you can "turn" out some dish's from balls of clay.


----------



## samuel-a (May 1, 2012)

DONNZ said:


> I can scan if there is a need



Please do.
If you could, please post more pictures of the furnace.

Also, can you tell what type of heating coils used here?


----------



## Hephaestus (May 1, 2012)

Nice kiln, how many kW is it?


----------



## DONNZ (May 1, 2012)

On number two as I speak. 

Now that I have the wiring diagram I can rebuild that old kiln, updated with ceramic fiber. Runs cooler on the outside and hotter on the inside.

Paragon doesn't use ceramic fiber. They need to get with the program. 

Sorry, the kiln is in use. 5 more a fire'n. Getting braver.

http://www.clay-king.com/kilns/paragon_kilns/paragon_kiln_list.html

Go down to the Q11A, the Q11A Xpress shows the coils.


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2012)

Those side hinged doors will burn you twice at high heat. It is nicer when they just swing up. Only half of the hot face of refractory is staring at you then when you open the furnace, instead of the hot furnace as well as the hot door face.


----------



## DONNZ (May 1, 2012)

I'm right handed. The door swings left and well out of the way. I promise to be careful if I'm melting.


----------



## lazersteve (May 1, 2012)

Don,

Make sure you use some thick furnace gloves, aluminized gloves, and/or a long crucible tong when accessing the furnace while its hot. A few years back I found out the hard way that standard welding gloves don't cut the mustard when working with furnace temperatures. The one that got me was a small Paragon very similar to the one in your photo. The only difference between mine and yours is that yours has a built in temperature guage.

Be safe, 

Steve


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2012)

DONNZ,

You missed my point I think. Furnaces with their doors closed become white hot on all surfaces internally including the door. When you open the door if it swings up and away from you, you only have the radiant heat from within the furnace hitting you. If the door swings open towards you, you have that white hot face of the inside of the door as well as the furnace’s interior radiating heat at your body as well.


----------



## DONNZ (May 2, 2012)

I know, and I'll be careful. 

Other things I've been looking at.

Industrial ceramic crucible: Lab Crucible? Lower temp, but a neat way to make a crucible. All kinds of material out there. Making a mold no problem, getting the material would be. 

*HOW TO CAST A CERAMIC CRUCIBLE (by VICAR S.A.)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRk4OKKHBNc&feature=related

Higher temp ceramic:

*Blasch Precision Ceramics 99% Alumina Thermal Shock Testing*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfN3B4n1Kq4&feature=related

Ultra high alumina ferrules (99.5%+) Soaked at 1000C for 2 hours.


----------



## DONNZ (May 2, 2012)

Second Firing:


----------



## Geo (May 2, 2012)

men who work on jobs that have alot of radiated heat have lower sperm counts.


----------



## publius (May 2, 2012)

Geo said:


> men who work on jobs that have alot of radiated heat have lower sperm counts.


HAROLD!!!!

:twisted:


----------



## DONNZ (May 2, 2012)

Geo said:


> men who work on jobs that have alot of radiated heat have lower sperm counts.



Glad that kiln in garage. 

There' an app for that:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo0C4tOOT2A

Super Therm - Thermal barrier ceramic coating


----------



## Harold_V (May 3, 2012)

publius said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > men who work on jobs that have alot of radiated heat have lower sperm counts.
> ...


Don't look at me! I'm not responsible for lower sperm counts! :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Oz (May 3, 2012)

It is a fact that heat near the groin will lower ones sperm count or even make one temporarily sterile while working in some trades, blacksmithing is one such trade.

Now it is an open question in my mind as to whether or not Harold is responsible “directly” for lower sperm counts. I have seen him emasculate a deserving member or two since I have been here.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 3, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> publius said:
> 
> 
> > Geo said:
> ...



I think some wife's also contribute to this condition. 8)


----------



## DONNZ (May 3, 2012)

An unexpected twist to my thread on firing crucibles. 

Might as well put my two cents worth in. 

Boxer's or Brief's 

By the time y'all get through dressing me I'll be waring a fire retardant Moomoo with a hoodie.

I'm going to keep an eye on Harold.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2012)

I had a Vcella with a door that opened like yours. I found out early on not to open the door all the way to the left when loading or unloading. I ended up opening it just wide enough on the right to get the crucibles or cupels in or out.


----------



## DONNZ (May 3, 2012)

Third Firing: Stuffed in 6 more.
The last of my test crucible. Some look a bit ruff but no breakage, no cracks.


----------

